# Kessil A80 Tuna Sun Reviews



## skipcharlie (Dec 17, 2016)

No but curious about them. Struggling with my 65 gallon high-tech setup and I can't help but thinking I'm not getting enough light.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## skipcharlie (Dec 17, 2016)

skipcharlie said:


> No but curious about them. Struggling with my 65 gallon high-tech setup and I can't help but thinking I'm not getting enough light.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Oops haha. A80 is for nano tanks yes? I'm thinking about the 360 for my 25in tall tank. Thoughts about kessils in general would be great.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## bleumoon (Oct 28, 2016)

lol got me excited there for a moment thought I had some reviews. There's one review on amazon and they said it blows. drfostersmith moved these on back order a few times, now until the 30th so it would be a good time to get a refund if I needed too.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

The A80 reef version is quite a strong light. Some people replaced their A160's which were being run at 50% with the A80 and at 100% they were bleaching acros and montis. One guy had to lower his A80 to 60% so his corals stopped bleaching vs 45% on his A160. The big reflector on the A80 makes a world of difference. I am still waiting on my drfosters order as well.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

these look nice! i love the gooseneck


----------

